# Send Roland all you good wishes



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

When I got home from work yesterday my husband told me the Roland had been vomiting all day.

Before I left for work, all seemed fine, he ate, did his pee/poop thing and was playing with Eustace. When I got home I could tell before my husband even said anything that he wasn't feeling well. But he seemed to perk up a little and kept some food down so I wasn't overly concerned.

I did notice that his ears were bothering him. I checked and didn't get a yeasty or infection smell, cleaned them and didn't have any discharge.

When I got up this morning, he was more than willing to get out to pee but no poop, which I figured was from not getting much food through him the day before. Even so our second time out he did do his pee/poop thing. Then I feed him at 3 am as usual and 5 minutes later it all came back up. Also I notice him shaking his head like crazy and now had a slight hematoma in one ear. He was lethargic and his gums were slightly paler than I liked. 

So I called off work, woke up my husband and braved one of our northern Ohio snow storms to rush him to a 24 hour emergency vet. Because of the terrible roads, it took 45 minutes and he just laid in the back seat with no interest in anything. 

The vet found him slightly dehydrated, slightly anemic and very lethargic. The blood work and test ruled out parvo and most likely ruled out addisons. The x-rays showed a small indistinct mass in his stomach, but no signs of his ashogus being enlarged or irritated. 

So our next step is a 12 hour fast to see if the lump in his stomach has moved. For this I decided to go to our regular vet instead of long drive to the emergency vet. The emergency vet faxed all the test results to my vet and I took in the c.d. of his x-rays and we have an appointment at 3pm for new x-rays. 

I'm hoping the silly boy, being a puppy, ate something, maybe that piece of rug or the stones Eustace carrys in on his feet from the run and it will pass. Or even something as simple as his ears bothering him making him feel sick even though the vet doesn't seem to think the two are connected. 

Anyhow, everyone, send Roland your best wishes. I may have only had him a week and a half, but I'm so totally in love with him, I just can't lose him now.


----------



## JMC3 (Mar 27, 2016)

Best wishes headed your way! Please keep us informed of how he is doing.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hope it is something minor and he recovers quickly - hugs for both of you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Best Wishes - and I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

Positive vibes and best wishes to Roland! Please keep us posted.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

My dog got sick too. He is still getting over his stomach bug. I think there is something going around in dogs. I hope it’s just that for Roland. Beau is finally starting to feel better. We send well wishes and pray it’s just the same thing Beau had and needs to run it’s corse.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sending gentle hugs and many good thoughts your way. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Hope everything is fine with Roland and it's just a one-off thing. Keep us posted!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Fingers crossed it’s nothing serious and he perks up quickly!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Healing thoughts Roland’s way and virtual hugs, too.


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

Back from the second visit to the vet. He felt that since Roland is not feverish, isn't showing any pain in his abdomen when palpated, has had a firm stool and no blood in his stool or vomit, that for the moment we are going to take a wait and see position. He is on meds and will be on a bland diet of boiled chicken and rice. If he's able to keep that down, then things should turn around, if not, then we'll do more test. 

While he is utd on shots and was negative on todays parvo snap test, that still is a very real possibility, it's just too early to show. I have to keep a close eye on his stool, first sign of blood and he's to be rushed right back in. 

It's so heart breaking for me to see him so lethargic. My little whirlwind does nothing but sleep and only gets up if I talk him into going out to potty.

Maybe I'm just being a over protective mommy. 

Thanks for all good wishes, I do believe it does help.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Nothing to fool with if a baby dog gets sick. Wishing him an easy and speedy recovery.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

It certainly doesn't take long to fall completely in love with a pup. It's scary when they are little because they can crash quickly. The good news is that they also bounce back quickly. Hope little Roland is back to normal soon.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Prayers to little Roland and hope he poops out whatever it is. 

When mine was only 15 or 16 weeks old, she found a piece of metal that I'm pretty sure was left by a garbage disposal repairman, but I didn't know it at the time; I just thought she was constipated. A couple days later on Thanksgiving when the vet was closed, she was having pain. I was freaking out.

An online vet gave me advice. I gave her a pat of butter to eat, then I reluctantly put my finger up her rear (using Vaseline on a Q-tip) but couldn't feel anything, then an enema. A few hours later this dime-sized thing came out. Your situation sounds a little different and so Roland is in good hands.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Vita said:


> Prayers to little Roland and hope he poops out whatever it is.
> 
> When mine was only 15 or 16 weeks old, she found a piece of metal that I'm pretty sure was left by a garbage disposal repairman, but I didn't know it at the time; I just thought she was constipated. A couple days later on Thanksgiving when the vet was closed, she was having pain. I was freaking out.
> 
> An online vet gave me advice. I gave her a pat of butter to eat, then I reluctantly put my finger up her rear (using Vaseline on a Q-tip) but couldn't feel anything, then an enema. A few hours later this dime-sized thing came out. Your situation sounds a little different and so Roland is in good hands.


Yikes!! These little ones do scare us to death sometimes. I do hope little Roland bounces back quickly.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping it proves to be the minor bug that is doing the rounds, and he bounces back quickly.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

aaawwww! Poor baby! Hope he returns to health quickly and this is just one of those 'hiccups'. We will add him to our bedtime prayers!


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, he has kept 2 small meals of boiled chicken and rice down and is starting to show some interest in the happenings around the house. We'll take this as a good sign. Hopefully he'll soon be back to tearing up the house (did I really just say that?).

Vita, your poor baby. Eating something he shouldn't have is still a possibility. I try to keep my eyes on him at all times but anyone with a puppy or a child knows that is impossible.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry and hope he recovers quickly! I don't know when Addisons rears its head, but you could consider testing for that maybe.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

So sorry Roland is not feeling well, hope he will be back on top soon!


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

Streetcar, his blood work semi ruled out Addisons. I say semi because while it does not show markers in his blood, he would still need other test to make it for sure positive or negative. Both vets felt that if he has it, he is still too young for addisons to show up.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope Roland continues to improve! Healing thoughts your way.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How is he today? I hope all goes well.


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

Update. Roland seems to be bouncing back. He still a bit on the lethargic side, but nothing compared to how he was yesterday. He's playing a bit with Eustace and is perkier on walks. His dehydration is better since he got 2 under the skin hydratings from 2 separate vets. And his slight anemia is better, his gum color is normal. 

Yesterday was a bit nerve racking. He was keeping his food down, but wouldn't defecate. I was doing his "go poop" every hour and nothing and it was getting on 24 hours since his last bowel movement and again I was starting to be the over protective Mommy but told myself to wait just a bit longer, it could be his meds causing this and he wasn't in any discomfort.

During the day he finally took the plunge and followed Eustace down the 2 steps that leads to the breezeway and doggy door. After watching Eustace a few times, went out the doggy door himself and found a whole new world of rolling in snow with Eustace. Anyhow, after another frustrating attempt to make him go poop, we came back inside. Suddenly he jumped up, ran to the doggy door, out and then relieved him self in a massive way for such a little dog. It wasn't as formed as it should be, very much on the soft side, but not runny and thankfully, not bloody. 

I still have no clear answers as to what is wrong with him. He been to 2 different vet and good vets. I'm starting to wonder if he got into some sort of toxin. My husband and I do tag team watching him, but all of you know that it is impossible to watch them at all times. He's a puppy, he chases and chews on leaves and sticks. Maybe he ate some of the rock salt that we must use on our steps, salt can be toxic to dogs. I don't keep toxic plants in the main part of the house, but I do have them in my collection and maybe a leaf got past me. It could have been something as simple as the corner of the rug he ate. As far as household cleaners, I puppy proofed my house, I know it's not that.

I've taken as much time off from work as I can without pointing out and losing my job, I have to go back tomorrow and leave him in the hands of my husband. I know I'm going to be a nervous wreak until I get home and check on him myself. My husband is wonderful with him, but he's a mamma's boy and mamma is totally in love with him. 

Sorry for going on for so long. I just needed to get it all out. In less than 2 weeks, he has worked his way into my heart to the point I can't think of not having him here.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Glad to hear Roland is bouncing back to his self. I had forgotten how puppies love to grab anything and everything into their mouths. I'm super careful outdoors and in. But you just never know. Hopefully everything will now be fine with him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am happy to hear that things are continuing to improve!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear that things continue to improve. Hoping that this continues and you are able to put your worry aside while you go back to work (always hard to do when our "babies" are sick).


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Glad to hear Roland seems to be on the mend. No you didn't over react and yes it is so nerve racking. In the end they are dogs and they eat undesirable things.


----------



## JMC3 (Mar 27, 2016)

Glad to hear he is better. Keep us posted on his health.


----------

